# Taurus quality is very poor.



## Dennis Fetzer (Jun 20, 2020)

I bought a new Taurus model 2-8560zuz from a dealer in Feb. 2020. It worked fine empty. Once I loaded it with 6 rounds, the cylinder froze and would not rotate. It has been in the Taurus repair shop since Feb. and still remains there. Taurus tells me that because of the virus they do not know when I will get it back. Their quality control is terrible as it should never have left the shop that way. Brand new and will not fire and they will not repair. Think twice before you buy a Taurus.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sorry to hear you are going through this. I have no horse in the race but have heard so many of the same stories about this model just this week alone. Good luck with Taurus. Grab some popcorn and sit back and watch the different opinions on Taurus. 
*If you have a LGS or a local gunsmith you may get a quicker solution. 
*Did the gun ever work? 
*If you unload it does the cylinder rotate when empty? 
*Make sure you are using the correct ammo! Update...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. There is an entire sticky thread on this issue here: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/taurus-quality.26348/

I get grief from Taurus fanatics for pointing out their problems, but too many people that are new to firearms get sucked in by the cheap price. Then, they join and post a thread such as yours. I am very sorry to hear this happened to you.

Many, many gun stores won't even carry their products, because of the high % of problems (I just read a thread this morning on another forum of someone who worked in a gun store and reported this exact same thing). It is unfortunate that the gun store you went to was not honest about their supposed "quality."

I hear that the repair time is at least 12 weeks with Taurus, if not longer. Often, they need parts, and it can take 6 months or more for them to get the parts in, from what I read from numerous complaints on various gun forums.

Did you have to pay to ship it back, or did they cover shipping?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Dennis Fetzer said:


> I bought a new Taurus model 2-8560zuz from a dealer in Feb. 2020. It worked fine empty. Once I loaded it with 6 rounds, the cylinder froze and would not rotate. It has been in the Taurus repair shop since Feb. and still remains there. Taurus tells me that because of the virus they do not know when I will get it back. Their quality control is terrible as it should never have left the shop that way. Brand new and will not fire and they will not repair. Think twice before you buy a Taurus.


Another unhappy customer, I feel for you. I guess you had to learn the hard way? I just hope for your sake that you won't have to defend yourself while that gun is at the factory for repairs. Even worse if you need it and the gun jams or something breaks at the worst possible time. In which case unless you're a martial arts expert you might end up getting the shit beat out of you by an enraged assailant.

That's just some of the reasons why so many people on this forum try to warn others not to buy their products. Sure some people may have not had any problems with them. But there's just too many that have. Way more than most other manufacturers. Buying a Taurus is a crap shoot at best.

If anyone plans on doing any appreciable amount of shooting with it Taurus products probably won't last that long. Which is penny wise and pound foolish as you could end up putting hundreds if not thousands of dollars worth of ammo through a cheaply made gun. If someone can afford to do that then why not buy a better gun in the first place?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickclark28 said:


> Sorry to hear you are going through this. I have no horse in the race but have heard so many of the same stories about this model just this week alone. Good luck with Taurus. Grab some popcorn and sit back and watch the different opinions on Taurus.
> **If you have a LGS or a local gunsmith you may get a quicker solution.*
> *Did the gun ever work?
> *If you unload it does the cylinder rotate when empty?
> *Make sure you are using the correct ammo! Update...


Unfortunately for this gentleman his gun went back to Taurus for repairs, where it remains to this day.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It wouldn't matter anyway - Taurus does not sell parts to people or gunsmiths any longer. They started that years ago. I assume it is because often times their products are made so poorly that they can't be fixed safely, and they must have had some issues after guns were fixed by a gunsmith (like most other firearms can be). Something must have happened to make them stop that....


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the update you guys.
*Shipwreck thanks for the information.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I've had 3 Taurus: 1 .38 revolver, 1 .22 MRF revolver & 1 .22 autoloader... all jammed regularly. Repairs are slow, parts unavailable & the auto came back just as bad as when sent. I'm a gunsmith (now retired) but wouldn't work on a Taurus - they won't sell parts & milling out parts myself costs more than the gun is worth. Save money on cheap guns & buy the good one 1st. As an aside a decent, cheap bedside gun is a Charter Arms.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Injunbro. Good to know and thanks for sharing your experience. You are correct about saving some trouble and time by avoiding junk and spending more up front for reliability.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Just wondering,how many Taurus guns the OP owns to have formed the "poor quality" opinion. Can't condemn a whole company from one single item. Having been a Taurus owner for many years, and a revolver shooter for over 50 years I would question "loaded it with 6 rounds and the cylinder froze". Sounds more like operator error or poor ammo to me...


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That is why asked if they used the correct ammo, did it ever fire and does it cycle when empty? Need more information here but I agree "Can't condemn a whole company from one single item." we have too much of that in society today.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess if a company doesn't get their shit together and produce a quality product, or if that particular company's products continue to have an inordinate amount of problems. Then you can indeed blame the company. But then again you do get what you pay for. If you buy a cheaply made product you should anticipate having problems. It's like those $19.95 products you see advertised on TV. "If you hurry now we'll give you two for the low, low price of $19.95."

The problem Taurus has is that in order to manufacture and sell cheap handguns something has to give. If they were to manufacture a quality product and sell it for a lot cheaper than their competitors they would probably go out of business. In other word's you can't manufacture a Rolls Royce and sell it for the price of a Yugo. Nor can you expect the quality of a Rolls Royce in a Yugo.

The only reason why Taurus stays in business is because the market for cheaply made handguns exists and remains intact. They really have no reason to change their business practices as long as people continue to buy them.

Myself rather than buying a new Taurus I'd be looking at used guns from reputable manufacturers. At least you will be able to get parts for them and either fix it yourself or find a gunsmith to do it for you if needed.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

It is possible to achieve DECENT quality at a lower price point. Sometimes it is possible due to one of the biggest cost factors, which is labor. When Chinese, AKs, SKSs etc were flowing into the country they were inexpensive and of decent quality. With the increased use of CNC machining, you can find decent firearms coming out of places like Turkey, Czech Republic, Slovakia, and the cheaper ones t3nd to b3 proportional to cost of labor in the country of origin.

What has to be present to make decent into good is the presence of good quality control. Most of those Decent guns exhibit pretty good quality control. Seems Taurus continues to fall short in this regard.


----------



## Dennis Fetzer (Jun 20, 2020)

I thank you all for the input. This gun is brand new. The cylinder rotated fine when empty. The problem is when you put ammo in the cylinder that the cylinder freezes up and will not rotate. This is the 3rd Taurus I have owned. No problem with earlier ones. One was a semi-auto and got rid of it because of the grip. Felt wrong and was not able to replace it. Other was a rev. that my wife loves. and the other was a 22 rev that worked just fine but I got rid of it for a rifle. This pile of crap is just that and Taurus seems to not give a damn. Been 4 months now and I just get mouth service from them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dennis Fetzer said:


> I thank you all for the input. This gun is brand new. The cylinder rotated fine when empty. The problem is when you put ammo in the cylinder that the cylinder freezes up and will not rotate. This is the 3rd Taurus I have owned. No problem with earlier ones. One was a semi-auto and got rid of it because of the grip. Felt wrong and was not able to replace it. Other was a rev. that my wife loves. and the other was a 22 rev that worked just fine but I got rid of it for a rifle. This pile of crap is just that and Taurus seems to not give a damn. Been 4 months now and I just get mouth service from them.


Yeah, sorry for your pain. I used to have a number of their guns, but no more. I actually have had great service from all, but one...it was a piece of crap.

The last Taurus I had was a PT92, and I finally sold it off not too long ago, even though it ran great. Why you might ask? Their customer service. I always had in the back of my mind, that if I ever did run into any problems with one of the guns I had of their's, that I would play hell in getting it repaired.

Taurus, I believe now, only cares about pushing product, and only on a very rare occasion, will have a reasonable turn around time on a repair...it's rare, and their excuses as to why are many. Basically, they are great at PR, and not so great in the areas that really matter...just my personal opinion here.

When you get it back, trade it off on something better, like a S&W, and don't look back anymore...move on, we all get burned at least once.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

This post could be about any manufacturer.
People want to spend the minimum and shareholders want to make the maximum, so corners are cut and the buyers are the new quality control department.
I used to be a S&W snob, but I won't buy a new one until it is thoroughly checked before it leaves the store.
I have seen too many with scratches, dings, tool marks and canted barrels.
All manufacturers except Kimber have very good warranties, but to me a good warranty is one I'll never need to use.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As much as I like S&W, they aren't what they used to be. I haven't bought a new one in a very long time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> As much as I like S&W, they aren't what they used to be. I haven't bought a new one in a very long time.


I have never been a revolver fan. But two catch my eyes from time to time.

One is that Chiappa Rhino... I have almost bought that gun many times. I would own it if some other company made that pistol. Chiappa is not exactly known for super high quality, and I have read quite a few complaints about the Rhino and other guns they make. If S&W or Ruger made the Rhino, I would have bought one right when they first came out.

And two - the Kimber revolvers look pretty cool. But, I know nothing about their revolver quality. I know about their 1911 history, though. And, I have owned a Kimber before. I don't think I would buy another 1911 from them again (I've owned 11 or 12 1911s over 20 years or so). I do not know if their revolvers are quality items are not.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I do seem to recall some issues some years ago with Kimber, and their lack of quality control. 

I know of some that bought their pistol and had feeding issues with ammo, other than what Kimber recommended.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I could be wrong, but I do seem to recall some issues some years ago with Kimber, and their lack of quality control.
> 
> I know of some that bought their pistol and had feeding issues with ammo, other than what Kimber recommended.


That is the reason I bought a Springfield instead of a Kimber.
Forum members have complained about Kimber CS that alone turned me away.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 5 or 6 Springfield's over the years. I had good luck with them for the most part. But I've seen a lot of negative stuff about them in the last couple of years too.

Now, I was not that impressed with the Springfield Custom Shop. But that's a whole different section of Springfield.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’ve also heard of Kimber CS problems. Also problems with SIGS but they seem to get resolved timely. The Taurus issue has been going on for ten or more years now, and nothing seems to have improved. At least most of the others have dealt with and resolved their problems eventually. That may be due to Taurus constantly coming up with new offerings. Can’t get the old problems fixed before they’re off to the next latest and greatest thing. Car companies often have design and manufacturing problems in the first couple years on a new model but at least they don’t have them in the shop for 3 or 4 months to get them fixed.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> I've also heard of Kimber CS problems. Also problems with SIGS but they seem to get resolved timely. The Taurus issue has been going on for ten or more years now, and nothing seems to have improved. At least most of the others have dealt with and resolved their problems eventually.* That may be due to Taurus constantly coming up with new offerings*. Can't get the old problems fixed before they're off to the next latest and greatest thing. Car companies often have design and manufacturing problems in the first couple years on a new model but at least they don't have them in the shop for 3 or 4 months to get them fixed.


It seems that Taurus only has limited success with copies of other companies design work. 
Beyond that it may be "Click" or "Shake Fire"

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol, I think “shake fire” was developed for Seniors with Parkinson’s and other related problems. Not that I wish that on anyone but some unfortunate folks are afflicted with those problems.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> It seems that Taurus only has limited success with copies of other companies design work.
> Beyond that it may be "Click" or "Shake Fire"
> 
> GW


That's very close in regards to copies, I believe there was some type of relationship with beretta ( model 92 ) and also Smith n Wesson. 
I believed there was , or still is USA made Taurus guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Taurus bought a Beretta plant in Brazil in 1980. That was a Long time ago. They are not using the original equipment anymore to make their 92 models. 

And, I think I read that they be making a few guns in the USA. But, I may be wrong


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

No, you’re right, they’re called High Points. (Kiddin)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Taurus Holdings manufactures various models of Taurus firearms at it's *Bainbridge, Georgia facilities. We employ over three hundred skilled workers and staff, who support manufacturing, importation, service, sales and marketing of Taurus and subsidiary branded firearms.*

These brands are:


Taurus International Manufacturing Inc. (Taurus)
Braztech International, LC (Rossi)
Heritage Manufacturing, Inc. (Heritage)
Taurus Holdings companies manufacture an incredible array of products from traditional single action revolvers, to pistols and revolvers of various designs, and long guns ranging from classic single shots to modern semi-autos.

Taurus International (TIMI) manufactures some models of Taurus brand firearms in the US, and imports the remainder from Taurus Armas. TIMI handles servicing for all Taurus branded firearms in the US either imported or manufactured by TIMI.

Braztech services and imports Rossi branded firearms which are made in Brazil by Taurus Armas.

All Heritage branded firearms are made and serviced in Florida.

Based in Porto Alegre, Brasil, Taurus Armas is a diversified, international company and one of the largest small arms manufacturers in the world. *The company produced its first revolver in 1941. In 1970, Bangor Punta, which owned Smith & Wesson, purchased a controlling interest in Forjas Taurus. During the next seven years, a great deal of technology and methodology was passed between the two companies*.

*In 1974 Beretta had won a contract to produce small arms for the Brazilian Army. The contract required Beretta to build a Brazilian factory and use Brazilian labor. When the contract ran out in 1980, Beretta sold the plant to Forjas Taurus. By that time, Forjas Taurus had new Brazilian controlling owners that had purchased Forjas Taurus from Bangor Punta in 1977. Forjas Taurus now owned everything that once belonged to Beretta, including drawings, tooling, machinery, and employed a very experienced work force. Forjas Taurus was in the pistol business, and immediately sought to improve on the Beretta design, resulting in the popular and acclaimed Taurus PT-92 and PT-99 9mm pistols.*

The next milestone for Taurus Armas came in 1982. Taurus Armas formed Taurus Holdings, Inc., in Miami, Florida. Taurus Holdings, in turn formed Taurus International Manufacturing, Inc. The Taurus brand was unknown in the United States at that time. This situation was to change dramatically in the next few years.

In 1984, Taurus Holdings made an announcement that had a tremendous impact on the entire industry. Taurus Holdings became the first company to offer its customers an unqualified LIFETIME REPAIR POLICY. This changed the course of the company in the U.S. market. Only recently has this policy been matched. It has never been exceeded. This innovative policy made everyone sit up and take notice of Taurus brand firearms.

Copy n paste


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Copy n paste


That was the only good sentence in there - untouched by Taurus scribes


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

The "Taurus detractors" are starting to sound like the "Lee Haters"...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mdi said:


> The "Taurus detractors" are starting to sound like the "Lee Haters"...


The Loadmaster is a bigger POS than any Taurus. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just for the record, I'm not a Taurus hater. I own two of them. It's just that I prefer other brands when it comes to buying a firearm. 

I'm well aware that not everyone has the financial ability to spend the money that some of us do on firearms. I have a budget and I stay well within it. No way would I pay several grand for a handgun. I don't need to. 

That's the same reason why some would say they'd never pay close to $1K for a handgun. They don't need to. They can buy a Taurus and feel just as safe.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m not a Taurus hater either but your last statement requires Two responses from me: Don’t need to pay close to $1k for a handgun. Agree.
Feel just as safe? Disagree. I have had many of them and the revolvers are ok. I would not rely on any of the ones I’ve had for an EDC. Just don’t trust them, especially the semis.
oh and the part about the lifetime warranty?? What good is it if it takes you a lifetime to get it back from warranty repair?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> I'm not a Taurus hater either but your last statement requires Two responses from me: Don't need to pay close to $1k for a handgun. Agree.
> Feel just as safe? Disagree. I have had many of them and the revolvers are ok. I would not rely on any of the ones I've had for an EDC. Just don't trust them, especially the semis.
> oh and the part about the lifetime warranty?? What good is it if it takes you a lifetime to get it back from warranty repair?


"Feel" was the operative word I used. We have to remember, not everyone is a gun nut like we are. The vast majority only know it's a gun.

I'd never choose a Taurus for EDC. I know better. I have the means (financial) to pretty much buy what I want. There are some that would say they'd never carry anything but a $4K Les Bauer combat custom. A $1200.00 Sig Sauer wouldn't be good enough.

It can boil down to user education. Some just aren't willing to take the time and make the effort to do some extensive research on what is or isn't.

To them, a NIB Taurus looks to be pretty appealing. After all, it is a firearm. Many will buy a Taurus, maybe take it out and shoot it a few times. After that, it gets put away and pretty much forgot about, until it's not.

There's enough people who say a Taurus is fine and shoots well. I keep that in mind, and I have no reason to doubt them. If they are happy and "_feel_" safer, I can and do respect that.

Any firearm is better than none at all, when you need it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a friend who buys nice handguns , not out of range $ wise, but guns that'll hold their value.

Keeps them like brand new. 

I said to him, pick one and use it as your everyday carry, don't worry about scratches, etc. 

I think he's somewhat of an investment gun owner. 

I'd buy a couple Taurus (revolvers only) and through em under the car mats. 

One thing to remember when purchasing a Taurus , your saving money on the front end,,, but losing money on the resale value. 

So, if everything equals out money wise, initial purchase price verses resale price, why not own the gun you want? 
Unless you're absolutely financially bound , it's understood


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I too, purchase firearms for long term investment. Firearms with good appeal across the resale spectrum.

I've yet to lose any money if I should decide to sell one. I usually do quite well. I avoid the brands / models that won't hold their value down the road.

More-times-than-not, a good brand, even if fired extensively but still in great shape, will get you your money back if you should decide to sell it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I too, purchase firearms for long term investment. Firearms with good appeal across the resale spectrum.
> 
> I've yet to lose any money if I should decide to sell one. I usually do quite well. I avoid the brands / models that won't hold their value down the road.
> 
> More-times-than-not, a good brand, even if fired extensively but still in great shape, will get you your money back if you should decide to sell it.


Paratrooper, #1 haggler

On a side note, lol. 
I haggled today, you would've been proud.

My three year old dehumidifier shit the bed, even exchange. No receipt.

Brand new Honda Pilot Battery installed , no charge.

There are some funny details I can't post, lol.

I am now the second best haggler I know


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd sure like to be able to say that I come out on top of everything that I do. But.........I can't. Not even close. 

But.....at the end of the day, if you still come out ahead more times than not, you're still doing good.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> "Feel" was the operative word I used. We have to remember, not everyone is a gun nut like we are. The vast majority only know it's a gun.
> 
> I'd never choose a Taurus for EDC. I know better. I have the means (financial) to pretty much buy what I want. There are some that would say they'd never carry anything but a $4K Les Bauer combat custom. A $1200.00 Sig Sauer wouldn't be good enough.
> 
> ...


Yes, and hopefully none of us ever "really" need one, but I am a Boy Scout and want one I am reasonably confident will work if I need one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Yes, and hopefully none of us ever "really" need one, but I am a Boy Scout and want one *I am reasonably confident will work if I need one.*


That pretty much says it all.


----------

